# Intercomunicador para ambientes ruidosos!



## cubiella (May 14, 2008)

Este es mi problema, necesito armar un intercomunicador con los iguientes requerimeientos:

El ambiente donde se trabaja es en un barco, donde hay dos personas una en una habitacion, donde no hay practicamente ruido y otra afuere, donde hay muchisimo ruido, entonces necesito armar un intercomunicador que le permita a la persona que esta afuera a poder comunicarce sin problema con el de adentro.

Se me ocurre que desde adentro el operario conmute cuando habla, y si suelta escucha al que esta afuera, pero al haber tanto ruido se me ocurre que a la salida de la habitacion a la habitacion se le meta un amplificador y con una sirena de 20w, sacandole el circuito ocilador, usarla de bocina, y que por la misma a su vez tambien irva de microfono para comunicarce y que no se acople!

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## electroaficionado (May 14, 2008)

En una fabrica vi en una ocasion un telefono que en vez de funcionar con un microfono al que se le hablaba, funcionaba con una membrana que se apoyaba sobre el cuello. Esta absorvia las vibraciones de la garganta al hablar y las traducía en la señal eléctrica que llegaba al otro lado. 
No se si te sirva de algo, pero asi he visto que aislan el ruido ambiente.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2008)

Electroaficionado:  Esos son microfonos de garganta,  no tengo idea si se seguiran usando en ambientes ruidosos,
Es un microfono comun, nada mas que cambia la cobertura (tipo estetoscopio).

Vi filmaciones de la II guerra mundial donde los alemanes los usaban en los tanques.  El tipo esta asomando del tanque con auriculares y se le ven dos discos en la garganta.  Seguramente esos eran de carbon.


----------



## pepechip (May 14, 2008)

ese tipo de microfonos los siguen usando en la actualidad las personas operadas de traquea o laringe (traqueotomía, laringotomía).

Saludos


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Jun 14, 2008)

Fijense este sitio
http://www.lw1drj.com.ar/circuito.htm
y lleguen hasta laring.zip


----------

